# Barkley has a heart condition.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you any further diagnosis? I had a dog's spay op cancelled because of arrhythmia, but it remained completely asymptomatic in daily life - hope all continues well with Barkley.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your news about Barkley! I am not familiar with the condition he's been diagnosed with, does your vet have a treatment plan in mind? I saw your post elsewhere that Barkley was at the vet's, at that point you were thinking it could possibly be heartworm since he'd been living in Arizona (was it?). Coming on the heels of your recent sad loss of Shana and high vet expenses, this has to be incredibly hard. I hope some members will be able to offer you more information and guidance, and above all hope, for managing Barkley's condition. I wish you and Barkley the strength and support you need at this time. Please keep us posted on what's happening with him. Sad as I know you must feel, and worried as you are at this moment, you are not alone with this; you can rely on your forum friends to be there for you. Sending best thoughts your way.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

We are taking him to a cardiologist next week. It is hard to take Sari for a walk and not him (vet advised against it).


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've got my fingers and the poodles have their toes crossed for Barkley. Hopefully it's something that can be controlled with medication, or possibly even fixed. Or best case scenario it turns out to be nothing at all! Sometimes regular vets/doctors think there's a problem and a cardiologist just laughs and says not to worry (this happened to a colleague of mine recently). 

Like Chagall's Mom said, please keep us posted and know you're not alone in this. We're all behind you 110% if you need to vent, discuss or just need support.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rowan has a great point. My husband had what the doctor thought was an an abnormal heart rhythm on his ekg. He went in for a stress test and the cardiologist said there was never anything wrong and he passed with flying colors. I am surprised that he does not even want you to walk Barkley. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Barkley.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Same kind of thing mentioned above happened with my husband too! His primary care doc told him, after an EKG, that he had previously had a heart attack!! My husband is only 30 years old! I was freaking out! 
After a visit with a cardiologist and lots of tests....they told him that the original doc may not have placed all the things correctly on his body or that their machine had malfunctioned...because his heart was perfectly fine!

I hope that this same kind of thing is what happened with your sweet baby! If not, I pray that it's something they can fix or give him medication for! You both will be in my thoughts and prayers! 

As has been said before....please keep us posted!

*poodle hugs*


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am hoping everything will turn out well. I am not familiar with what was diagnosed But could the vet net hear the heart issue with the stethascope? Just wondering since my CC has a grade 3 heart murmur & she is just fine. No meds & she has regular activity. Now she is 12 1/2 & blind so her activity is lessened.

As with others hopefully the cardiologist will come up with a diagnosis & good plan.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Sending you hugs and healing energy. I think the cardiologist will straighten things out...poor Baby.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I am hoping everything will turn out well. I am not familiar with what was diagnosed But could the vet net hear the heart issue with the stethascope? Just wondering since my CC has a grade 3 heart murmur & she is just fine. No meds & she has regular activity. Now she is 12 1/2 & blind so her activity is lessened.
> 
> As with others hopefully the cardiologist will come up with a diagnosis & good plan.


The vet could hear it and even I could. I still have a stethoscope from when I was monitoring Shana's heart rate. Barkley's heart beat has 3 thumps instead of 2. He behaves normally though he is rather lethargic indoors he is alert on walks and marking all the trees though I can only take him for short poopy walks around the block. The only other symptom he has is he lost weight despite eating well. Otherwise he seems normal. I was preying it was heart worm but the ELISA came back negative.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I took Barkley to the cardiologist. It is a systolic tick. He has about a 1% leak in the mitral valve which may be a slight defect in the valve or could be the earliest stages of the disease. It could progress or it could never progress.

Basically it is something to keep an eye on but at this point it means nothing.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*sschoe2*: Thank you for the update! You must be very relieved, it sounds as though Barkley is much better off than you feared might be the case. _Phew!_ That was a scare and a half for you!:faint2:I hope _your_ heart is now all right, and that Barkley's will long be too. Did the vet say why Barkley might be losing weight despite eating? (Maybe he just needs an extra meal or a bit larger portion?) I'm so glad to hear your encouraging news! I think the power of all our well wishes really came through this time, and hallelujah to that!:amen:


----------

